# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  फोरम के लिए अधिक ट्रेफिक जुटाए ( How to increase traffic on antarvasna forum)

## Rated R

:bell:  मैं इस सूत्र में फोरम के लिए अधिक ट्रेफिक कैसे जुटाए.इसका तरीका बेहद आसान शब्दों में बताने वाला हूँ......  :bell:

----------


## Rated R

दोस्तों,फोरम पर ट्रेफिक बढ़ने के लिए जरूरी है की अधिक इन्टरनेट उपभोक्ताओं पर गूगल के जरिये इस फोरम के बारे में जानकारी दी जाए......
और इसका एक तरीका मैं यहाँ बताने वाला हूँ...

----------


## Rated R

इसके लिए जरूरी है की हम अपने हर सूत्र या अपने प्रिय सूत्र में में एक अच्छा सा टेग लगाये , वैसा टेग जैसा आपको लगता है की अधिक सदस्य गूगल पर उस कीवर्ड को सर्च करेंगे.....  ( In Roman Font )  

जैसे मेरे सूत्र अपनी वाणी की स्वतन्त्रता को बचाएँ ! इन्टरनेट को अमेरीकी पंजों से बचाएं  पर मैंने निम्नलिखित टैग लगाये.
•	avaaz.org, 
•	avaaz.org fake or safe?, 
•	avaaz.org scam or not ?, 
•	avaaz.org trusted?, 
•	आपकी मदद चाहिये

और जबसे मैंने ये टैग लगाया है तब से इस सूत्र के दर्शकों की संख्या पन्द्रह हज़ार के करीब पहुच गयी है... जबकि  टेग लगाने से पहले ये के करीब 500 थी....और अधिकतर समय इस सूत्र पर दस-बीस सदस्य और गेस्ट्स ऑनलाइन  रहते है....

----------


## Rated R

हो सकता है की किसी उपभोक्ता को अमुक सूत्र पसंद आ जाए तो वो फोरम को ज्वाइन भी कर ले.इससे फोरम का ट्रेफिक और लोकप्रियता के साथ-साथ सदस्यों की संख्या भी तेजी से बढ़ेगी....

----------


## Rated R

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10433

इस सूत्र के आश्चर्य  का जवाब यही छुपा  है.....

----------


## sultania

इससे ये भी फाइदा है की जो लोग गूगल पे भी सर्च करके संबन्धित विषय खोजते है, फोरम पे आ जाएँगे , आपका विचार अच्छा है

----------


## Rated R

अपने फोरम के सदस्य Dark Rider के सूत्रों पर अच्छा टेग लग जायेगा तो फोरम पर कई गुना ट्रेफिक बढ़ जाएगी.....   :)

----------


## Raman46

> हो सकता है की किसी उपभोक्ता को अमुक सूत्र पसंद आ जाए तो वो फोरम को ज्वाइन भी कर ले.इससे फोरम का ट्रेफिक और लोकप्रियता के साथ-साथ सदस्यों की संख्या भी तेजी से बढ़ेगी....


रतेद्र साहव वन्दे-मातरम 

अति सुन्दर आडिय है / आप सही कह रहे है / परचार  होना बेहत जरुरी होता है /

----------


## Rated R

> इससे ये भी फाइदा है की जो लोग गूगल पे भी सर्च करके संबन्धित विषय खोजते है, फोरम पे आ जाएँगे , आपका विचार अच्छा है


इसीलिए तो अच्छा टेग लगाने का सुझाव दिया है.....
धन्यवाद विचार रखने के लिए....

----------


## Rated R

> रतेद्र साहव वन्दे-मातरम 
> 
> अति सुन्दर आडिय है / आप सही कह रहे है / परचार  होना बेहत जरुरी होता है /


रमण जी आप भी अपने लोकप्रिय सूत्र में बात कॉपी-पेस्ट कर दीजिये...ताकि ज्यादा सदस्य इस जानकारी को देख  सकें....

----------


## sultania

जी हाँ इसके साथ फुल्लमून भाई, रमन जी ओर चाँद जी के सूत्र भी किसी भी फोरम की शान है

----------


## mantu007

बस किसी भी सूत्र में उससे जुड़े कुछ शब्द निचे tag में लिख दो .इससे सभी सर्च एनगिने में सर्च करने से आसानी से अपने उस सूत्र का लिंक आ जायेगा .जिससे बहरी लोग जो इस साईट के बारे में नहीं जानते हैं वो भी आसानी से इस फोरम को देख सकते हैं ......



उदहारण के तौर पे ......
चौपाल  के tag को देखें  : अगर हम सिर्फ गूगल में ये लिखें "    choupal,     hindi chat,     गपशप,     चौपाल,     दोस्ती,     बातचीत,     मर्यादित भाषा,     महफ़िल,     सामान्य बाते,     हँसी मज़ाक,     हिंदी मंच "और सर्च दबाएँ तो चौपाल का लिंक आ जाता है .......

----------


## Rated R

वही तो....
वो hindi chat का टेग मैंने लगाया था....

----------


## lotus1782

इस जानकारी के बाद मेने अपने सूत्रों पर टेग लगाना चालू कर दिया है 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Rated R

लेकिन एक बात जरूरी है की टेग हमेशा  Roman Font मैं  हो.
क्यूंकि गूगल का सर्च प्रयोग अधिकतर Roman में ही किया जाता है...

----------


## Rated R

> इस जानकारी के बाद मेने अपने सूत्रों पर टेग लगाना चालू कर दिया है 
> धन्यवाद


Roman में लगाईयेगा और वो जो की सुविधाजनक हो.....

----------


## shaktiman96

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी जा रही है

----------


## Rated R

> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी जा रही है


धन्यवाद ,
क्या आपने कोई टैग लगाया?

----------


## Rated R

> Some tags couldn't be added for the following reason(s):
>    * You specified a tag that was too long. A tag can only be 25 characters.
> Changes that did not cause errors have been applied.


सूत्र पर टेग लगाने की शब्द-मर्यादा को थोड़ा बढ़ाना चाहिए......
ज्यादा लम्बा टेग लगाने पर ये लिखा आता है......

----------


## mantu007

> लेकिन एक बात जरूरी है की टेग हमेशा  Roman Font मैं  हो.
> क्यूंकि गूगल का सर्च प्रयोग अधिकतर Roman में ही किया जाता है...


हिंदी में भी होना चाहिए .........

----------


## Rated R

> हिंदी में भी होना चाहिए .........


हाँ ..
मेरा मतलब था की  हिंदी में तो होगा ही...साथ में Roman में भी होना चाहिए.,    :)

----------


## shaktiman96

> धन्यवाद ,
> क्या आपने कोई टैग लगाया?


अभी तक फोरम पर कोई सूत्र नही बनाया हूँ

----------


## Rated R

> अभी तक फोरम पर कोई सूत्र नही बनाया हूँ


कोई बात नहीं......
वैसे सदस्य को किसी भी सूत्र पर टेग लगाने का अधिकार है.....

----------


## mantu007

> अभी तक फोरम पर कोई सूत्र नही बनाया हूँ


*तो कोई अच्छा सा मुहूर्त देख के बना दो भाई ........अपना पसंदीदा सूत्र ....*

----------


## draculla

बहुत ही बढ़ियां विचार दिया है.
धन्यवाद

----------


## badboy123455

*अच्छा हे जी हम भी जाके सूत्रों में टेगवा लगाता हू......मेरा मतलब अपने सूत्रों में*

----------


## groopji

> कोई बात नहीं......
> वैसे सदस्य को किसी भी सूत्र पर टेग लगाने का अधिकार है.....


इस अधिकार का प्रयोग किस प्रकार से किया जा सकता है मित्र अगर स्क्रीन शाट से समझाएंगे तो और आसानी रहेगी 

धन्यवाद

----------


## Rated R

ये रहा स्क्रीनशोट  :music:

----------


## groopji

> ये रहा स्क्रीनशोट  :music:


धन्यवाद भाई आपकी दी हुई तकनीकी जानकारियाँ मेरे निजी जीवन में भी काम आती है

----------


## Rated R

> धन्यवाद भाई आपकी दी हुई तकनीकी जानकारियाँ मेरे निजी जीवन में भी काम आती है


धन्यवाद, जैसे की कौन सी जानकारिय?

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो मै टैग लगाने के साथ साथ 
याहू जैसे मैसेन्जर के मंच पर हिन्दी मे लिख कर बिस्मित कर सभी लोगो अन्तर्वासना पर आने का निमंत्रण भी दे रहा हु

----------


## calvitf

अन्तर्वासना पर आने का निमंत्रण इस प्रकार का होता है 
1- सबसे पहले हिन्दी लिखना सीखो वह भी फ्री मे कोई किसी प्रकार चार्ज नाही 
2- हिन्दी मे सेक्सी कहानिया फ्री मे ( गरम मसाला विभाग मे )
3- तरह तरह की नग्न तस्वीर ( गरम मसाला विभाग मे )
4- सभी तरह के फिल्म 3 जीपी के साथ जिसमे चाहो ( गरम मसाला विभाग मे )
5- सभी तरह के व्यस्यक चुट्कुले जो कभी सुना नही होगा सब फ्री मे ( गरम मसाला विभाग मे )
और वह सभी चीजे जो कभी सोचा नही होगा

----------


## calvitf

> अन्तर्वासना पर आने का निमंत्रण इस प्रकार का होता है 
> 1- सबसे पहले हिन्दी लिखना सीखो वह भी फ्री मे कोई किसी प्रकार चार्ज नाही 
> 2- हिन्दी मे सेक्सी कहानिया फ्री मे ( गरम मसाला विभाग मे )
> 3- तरह तरह की नग्न तस्वीर ( गरम मसाला विभाग मे )
> 4- सभी तरह के फिल्म 3 जीपी के साथ जिसमे चाहो ( गरम मसाला विभाग मे )
> 5- सभी तरह के व्यस्यक चुट्कुले जो कभी सुना नही होगा सब फ्री मे ( गरम मसाला विभाग मे )
> और वह सभी चीजे जो कभी सोचा नही होगा


याहू जैसे मैसेन्जर के मंच पर हिन्दी मे लिख कर बिस्मित कर सभी लोगो अन्तर्वासना पर आने का निमंत्रण भी दे रहा हु 
जो लोग वयस्क सामाग्री से परहेज करते है 
उनके लिए सामान्य श्रेणी की सभी चीजे यहा है 
धर्म,खाना खजाना , मेरा देश , तकनीकी जानकारी ,
तरह तरह के साफ्टवेयर फ्री मे हिन्दी अँग्रेजी की 
नई पुरानी फिल्मे इत्यादि

----------


## shahanshah

धन्यवाद् मित्र बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है आपने !

----------


## groopji

> धन्यवाद, जैसे की कौन सी जानकारिय?


जैसे आपके तकनीकी विभाग से लिए हुए कई टूल और साफ्टवेयर ..............central 14

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_हम सभी का ये प्रयास होना चाहिए की अपने दोस्तों को इस साईट के बारे में बताये और उन्हें यहाँ ज्वाइन करवाए ..._ :gossip:

----------


## jonydec

> इसके लिए जरूरी है की हम अपने हर सूत्र या अपने प्रिय सूत्र में में एक अच्छा सा टेग लगाये , वैसा टेग जैसा आपको लगता है की अधिक सदस्य गूगल पर उस कीवर्ड को सर्च करेंगे.....  ( In Roman Font )  
> 
> जैसे मेरे सूत्र अपनी वाणी की स्वतन्त्रता को बचाएँ ! इन्टरनेट को अमेरीकी पंजों से बचाएं  पर मैंने निम्नलिखित टैग लगाये.
> •    avaaz.org, 
> •    avaaz.org fake or safe?, 
> •    avaaz.org scam or not ?, 
> •    avaaz.org trusted?, 
> •    आपकी मदद चाहिये
> 
> और जबसे मैंने ये टैग लगाया है तब से इस सूत्र के दर्शकों की संख्या पन्द्रह हज़ार के करीब पहुच गयी है... जबकि  टेग लगाने से पहले ये के करीब 500 थी....और अधिकतर समय इस सूत्र पर दस-बीस सदस्य और गेस्ट्स ऑनलाइन  रहते है....



मैं भी इस बात से सहमत हूँ और इस के साथ - साथ फोरम मैं मनोरंजन बाले सूत्र होने चाहिए

----------


## Aljheta

फोरम पर ज्यादा ट्रेफिक जुटाने से सदस्यों को क्या फायदा होगा ? सदस्य इसके लिए इतना प्रयास क्यों करें/क्या कोई बता सकता है ?

----------

